# is this a good deal?



## wYs Ranch (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't have all the info yet...

I found someone selling their rabbits NZ or Ca.  I can get their cages (8 hole) with food/water dishes and 6 doe 2 bucks for 150$  

with the option of all her rabbits and supplies for 250$ that would be the stands w/roof, 11 rabbits, 6 bunnies and food and a grow out pen.

Is either option reasonable?


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 8, 2010)

Thats a good deal.... But check the rabbits out first and make sure they are decent size and look healthy.... Good luck


----------



## wYs Ranch (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks for the response... I plan to go look at everything before I committ... if I don't want them all,  I'll post the info on here so someone else can take advantage of it.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 8, 2010)

Make sure the cages, etc. are in good shape, too.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Nov 10, 2010)

i would say yes, there is enough stuff there to start a small rabbitry. wish i'd of found a deal like that when i got into rabbits, i had to buy most stuff all new would have saved me alot of money.  long as everything is in good shape and rabbits r healthy i think it is a very good deal.


----------



## wYs Ranch (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, we go sunday to pick them up!!


----------



## wYs Ranch (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, we picked up 16 rabbits total (4 bucks, 6 doe and 6 babies).   I didn't like the way they were being housed so I got them all.  The cages were poorly made and will need to be remade in the spring.   We spent the weekend making a shelter for them.   We talked him down to $200 for everything he had, all rabits, cages, waters, feeders, nesting boxes etc.

We  put the latis all the way around the ends as well.  The tops of the peaks will be covered in solid siding.  The ground is going to be leveled out and landscaping blocks put around the base.   I thought the latis would be good to help let light in, and keep them cool in summer, and I'll wrap with plastic to keep them warmer in winter if needed, and still allow some light in.  The entry way will be enclosed in the bird yard I'll be fencing in,  come the spring.

I'll post photos of the rabbits when we move them outside.   Here is the shelter we made for them.


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 22, 2010)

wYs Ranch said:
			
		

> Well, we picked up 16 rabbits total (4 bucks, 6 doe and 6 babies).   I didn't like the way they were being housed so I got them all.  The cages were poorly made and will need to be remade in the spring.   We spent the weekend making a shelter for them.   We talked him down to $200 for everything he had, all rabits, cages, waters, feeders, nesting boxes etc.
> 
> We  put the latis all the way around the ends as well.  The tops of the peaks will be covered in solid siding.  The ground is going to be leveled out and landscaping blocks put around the base.   I thought the latis would be good to help let light in, and keep them cool in summer, and I'll wrap with plastic to keep them warmer in winter if needed, and still allow some light in.  The entry way will be enclosed in the bird yard I'll be fencing in,  come the spring.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! $200 ain't bad at all. Good luck


----------



## CrimsonRose (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow very nice shelter! Great Deal too!


----------

